# when do you ovulate when using clomid



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls
i have read that you ovulate around 5-10 days after taking the last tablet is this true?
has anybody got any tips as i have had 6 cycles of clomid in the past all bfn!

thanks
jess
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear you've not had any success with Clomid Jess. I guess its difficult to pin point exactly when ovulation takes place, we're all different and your cycle can vary each month.  Have you been using OPK's or Temping to check for ovulation? Do you get EWCM? I would say that most people ovulate 5-10 after taking their last tablet, but it can be later. Some don't ovulate until CD18-CD22.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

The earliest approx day I have ov'd is CD17 and the latest CD22 ....I know from pains, EWCM and I use OPK's.

I am starting acupuncture on the 30th so maybe that might help me ov sooner?  I am not sure but thought I would give it ago.

Good luck


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im on my 14th cycle of Clomid (100mg days 2-6) and from what I can tell from my charts I usually ovulate anywhere from CD 12 - 16.  I dont have PCOS so I use OPKs every month and I find these very reliable.  The only thing is the LH surge can last up to 3 days (sometimes it takes a day or two before the surge peaks) so I always start BMS about 3 days before I think my OPK will go +ve (say CD9) and continue for 3 or 4 days after the surge disappears (when I get my LH surge I wait about 5 days and I test again. If its -ve then I BMS for a few extra days just to make sure!).  I know that sounds complicated but believe me, after all these cycles of Clomid I want to make sure that egg isnt tricking me by putting in an early/late appearance!!

If you really dont know when you O then best thing to do is BMS every 2-3 day after your stop bleeding and continue all month long.  That way, no matter when you O you will always have some swimmers waiting for the egg.

Its worth checking other fertility signs and charting them, such as Temperatures, Cervical Mucus and Cervical height/position.  I dont know if you are aware of these methods but a good point of reference if your not sure is the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler, i found it a godsend years ago when I first bought it.

Hope this helps.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi witchie 

yeah i have that book and found it fantastic it is such a good book i recomend it to anyone ttc!!
i dont get really get EWCM but have started to take evening primrose oil until cd10  i'm also taking pregnacare multi-vits is there anything else i should be atking to help?

jess


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im not sure if they help but I do take extra vitamins.  After reading Zita West's book and also Patrick Holfords Optimum Nutrition Bible I now take the following (sorry not sure of doses the bottles are downstairs!)

Pregnacare
High strength vitamin C with zinc
Selenium
Co-Enzyme Q10
Bee Pollen
Omega 3
Omega 6 (Evening Primrose oil)

I think thats about it!  Also, after ovulation I use a hot water bottle to keep my tummy warm (when I remember!).  I also eat all organic now where possible and am losing weight and eating lots of fresh fruit, veg and lean meat and fish.

Im also BMS every single day between CD10 and 20 give or take a day or two.  Since DH doesnt have male factor infertility its ok for us to do this.  I think I have a tilted cervix too (seem to remember a couple of doctors commenting on it when having smears done) so now spend 15 mins on my stomach and 15 on my back after BMS just in case.

To be honest with you though I dont think the swimmers are making it past my cervix.  We've been TTC over 7 years now (month 90 about to start) and Ive never been pregnant, not once.  I think IUI and IVF are my only real hope but obviously am doing my best in the meantime just in case.  Not fair that my sister has 5 children and had to be sterilised for being "super fertile" is it??  C'est La Vie!

Good luck and if you want to PM me or buddy up please get in touch.

hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I normally have a 27-28 day cycle and get a +ve OPK result around day 14/15....however, this month I didn't get a smiley face until day 20, I honestly thought my last month on Clomid was going to be a failure.  It obviously wasn't though, so don't give up hope 

Good luck

Loubie xx
6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a slightly irregular cycle, so wasn't totally sure re: ovulation, but brought a clearblue fertility monitor (had previously been usisng Persona in reverse) after discussing with my consultant, as I had heard they were of no use for women with PCOS. In addition to other fertility monitoring techniques.
Was really pleased with the monitor & it proved extremely accurate used with USS follicular tracking.
Had a   , which may have been fluke, but the monitor certainly indicated the ovulation time & optimum time for    and has certainly proved worthy of the £90 it cost as we were on the verge of ICSI / IVF.
You could also try high dose vitamin C which research studies have shown to potentiate the action of Clomid.


----------

